# Mosaic and galaxy for amarillo FWK



## bmarshall (12/9/13)

Thinking of mosaic and galaxy for ND amarillo fresh wort kit.
Im after fruit punch bowl.
Can anybody suggest a hop schedule for this drop. Im not sure on how much to use.
Ive got 150g crystal i might use and chuck both or either hops in while steeping, dry hop with both or either one.


----------



## Yob (12/9/13)

Er.. You sure you mean a fresh wort kit? I wouldn't think a FWK needs any crystal added...

Maybe some dry hopping is about all..


----------



## ploto (12/9/13)

I've been steeping hops in the top-up water for FWKs and that works pretty well.

Ditto Yob on not adding crystal, unless you think it needs it.


----------



## bmarshall (13/9/13)

Sweet. Shouldnt need any extra malt then


----------

